# Roll Call: NASA TT (Time Trail) Racers



## S1MPSONS (May 2, 2005)

*Roll Call: NASA TT (Time Trial) Racers*

Nissan Forum,

Please post up if you are running or plan to run NASA TT this year. If so, please post:

1. Local Region
2. Class
3. Car Make / Model / Year
4. Basic Mod Info
5. Tires
6. Weight (Classes S,U,R)
7. Power (Classes S,U,R)



S1MPSONS said:


> 1. Local Region - Northeast
> 2. Class - TTA
> 3. Car Make / Model / Year - 200X Subaru STi
> 4. Basic Mod Info - TBE, Coilovers, ECU
> ...


-Jake
Hamfist Racing


----------

